# cannot resolve symbol



## hard (8. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei JUNIT-Tests zu schreiben. Mein JUNIT-TEST läuft durch(grün). Aber wenn ich builden will kommt diese Fehlermeldung:

location: class ...
Test k = new Test(); cannot resolve symbol.

Die Exception(cannot resolve symbol) kommt auch bei import dieser Test klasse z.B:
import ... Test cannot resolve symbol

Was kann der Gründe dafür sein?

Danke


----------



## clemson (8. Jun 2006)

du meinst die klasse junit.framework.Test? ist die junit.jar im classpath??


----------



## hard (9. Jun 2006)

ja. Das schon. Ich glaube ich muss noch etwas in ant anpassen oder nicht?


Danke


----------



## clemson (10. Jun 2006)

junit mittel ant task ist etwas tricky... ich habs so gelöst, dass die junit.jar im ant classpath liegt, damit der den <junit> task findet. ist die junit.jar nicht im ant classpath (ANT_HOME/lib) sondern "nur" im task-classpath, dann wird der <junit> task nicht ausgeführt, da die junit.jar und respektive die task-klasse nicht gefunden wird...

aber es gibt noch andere lösungen



			
				[url=http://ant.apache.org/manual/OptionalTasks/junit.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ant.apache.org[/url]]Note: You must have junit.jar and the class files for the <junit> task in the same classpath. You can do one of:
> 
> 1. Put both junit.jar and the optional tasks jar file in ANT_HOME/lib.
> 2. Do not put either in ANT_HOME/lib, and instead include their locations in your CLASSPATH environment variable.
> 3. Do neither of the above, and instead, specify their locations using a <classpath> element in the build file. See the FAQ for details.



edit: beantwortet zwar nicht direkt deine frage, aber vielleicht hilft es doch, dass das Test interface gefunden wird...


----------

